# Passing Around the Benelli



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Didn't know if this was ok for the range report area, so I stuck it in here just in case. 

My Super Nova had it's second chance at the range and we did a whole box of shells and then some. One of my co-workers brought his own ammo in because I'd said I was going to come in on my day off to shoot. So it had it's first try with 00Buck and it did wonderful. Recoil wise, it made it feel no worse than the bird shot. 

So I let two of my co-workers shoot it (everyone wanted to shoot it until I actually came in with it and handed out shells... then everyone chickened out. LOL!). I didn't think either of them were going to give me the shotgun back. 

I made the horrible mistake of trying out some 3 1/2 turkey loads. I did two shots and that was enough for me! How big is the turkey you need to shoot with that stuff?! The Comfortech did nothing at all for that, although I have never tried that load before, so I am pretty sure I wouldn't want to try it in any other shotgun. 

Only had one problem. I had a jam. The pump still needs a little bit more lovin' (it is drastically better now than it was the last time I went out, but I tinkered with it just a touch and lubed it up a good bit) so I am not sure if it was that or an actual jam. But it took me a minute to get the pump to come down and to get the shell out. 

Otherwise, it was a great day at the range. I do believe this shotgun has spoiled me, though. I've shot others before it and besides one Remington 870 with a special stock I have never shot a shotgun with such nice recoil to it. I hate to admit it but I think the shotgun is just a touch big for me (length wise), but I'm making due.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

A shotgun stock's fit to the shooter is important. It will also affect perceived recoil. Does yours have one of those "comfortech" stocks on it? I don't believe I've seen a picture of your fairly newly acquired Benelli.

2 3/4" is more than adequate for 12GA. The chambers for my Ithaca 37 and Remington 870 are only 2 3/4". They've both been flawless in function and are older than I. I would be surprised if your Benelli has any problems other than that isolated malfunction. You should really try it on some aerial targets.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I can't complain about the size too much, it was free, so I can't really complain at all. It may not even be a size thing, it may just be that I need to figure out how to hold it. I'm not used to this type of shotgun, I normally shot the Remington 870 in the same size and had no problems, but the designs of the two are rather different. And the 3 1/2" shells... I just wanted to see how they felt. I had no intention of shooting those regularly, and probably never will again. LOL! I've got a lovely bruise on my shoulder from that.

Yes, it has the Comfortech stock on it, but not the really well done kind like on the Super Black Eagle. We call it "half ass comfortech" at work. But it still does the job really well. Huge difference.

I believe I posted pictures somewhere on the site, but here they are just in case:


----------

